

Apple iPhone 5 and iPad mini release date set for September 21 - taylorbuley
http://www.imore.com/apple-iphone-5-and-ipad-mini-event-planned-september-12-iphone-5-release-date-september-21

======
loeschg
This speaks with authority about things I didn't think were confirmed (iPad
mini). I don't know much about imore... reliable site?

~~~
arn
They previously pinpointed the iPad 3 launch date:

[http://www.imore.com/ipad-3-announcement-
march-7-quadcore-4g...](http://www.imore.com/ipad-3-announcement-
march-7-quadcore-4g-lte)
[http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/02/apple-ipad-
ev...](http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/02/apple-ipad-event-set-
for-march-7/)

and the iPad mini has been talked about a lot in the past few months. lots of
rumors about it. 7.85"

~~~
loeschg
Gotcha, thanks. Yeah, I've heard a lot about a 7" iPad. Just didn't think it
had been confirmed enough to be so concretely stated.

